# Batgirl strikes again



## Jstew (Apr 24, 2013)

Right after batgirl posts her bite photos I think to myself how lucky I am none of my current guys have bit me and the. The unthinkable happens I got bit...


----------



## Josh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yowch! At least you have Krispy Kreme to sooth the pain!


----------



## Jstew (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what I call first aid


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ooops...haha. sorry. You have to stop reading my posts to your reptiles! ;p was that a tegu or a snake?


----------



## Jstew (Apr 25, 2013)

That was my roughnecks work... Doing dumb stuff with big reptiles comes at a price


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep...i agree  as i stated in my thread ALL MY FAULT. Gee, let's put a hungry python in the feeding tub then put our hand right in front of his face! Yup. Sounds like a GREAT idea!!! *facepalm*


----------

